# sundressing



## bebs (May 3, 2006)

I went to the unvailing in south coast and got sundressing a bit early  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ... is pretty but not worth that night, from now on.. waiting 2 days 

anyways I got:
l/s: Apres Sol, Pink Cabana, Coppertime (on thrursday going bck in to get back ups of pink cabana and getting sundressing lipstick)
l/g: Glamoursun (other one asked for Tres Cher! and got Languish going in tomorrow to excange that)
Pigments: both Gold Dusk, and Softwash Gray

then got baselight and flammable paints

will be adding pictures up soon and also put up swatchs of the pigments.

went to the pro store and got the lipstain in rose de sheer and so regreting not get the other 2 and got cellopink valentine's, goldensoft, and saphoric and getting the darkest one when it comes out in a few weeks


----------



## mspixieears (May 4, 2006)

Nice!!! Everything you chose is good, even - especially - the paints!


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 4, 2006)

You did good, nice haul!
The South Coast Plaza store is small how on earth did they do a party there? Must have been super crowded.


----------



## Summrgirl (May 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 
_The South Coast Plaza store is small how on earth did they do a party there? Must have been super crowded._

 
Seriously, I went there last weekend and I couldn't even walk in the store, and that was just on a regular day!


----------



## bebs (May 4, 2006)

hehe.. yeah I was one of the first ones in so actully go to see things.. and handed them a list check out and left! 

anyways.. um heres from the pro store (dont know how all you live in la. I got lost for like not lost just really confused!)


----------



## Shimmer (May 4, 2006)

I looked at sundressing today was was really unimpressed. :/


----------



## Ada (May 4, 2006)

Oh I am SO jealous of your See Thru Color stuff. What does Rose de Sheer look like on? Is it very sheer-- well obviously it's sheer, but it looks very dark in the pic. Does it show up that way on your lips? What's the texture like?


----------



## bebs (May 6, 2006)

its a really nice natural looking pink when put on just adds a nice amount of pigment to the lips nothing to colorful though. when it sets I honestly cant tell that it is on texture wise but looking in the mirror its easy to tell. 

and all 3 are very dark in the bottle but lighter on the lips.


----------



## bebs (May 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Summrgirl* 
_Seriously, I went there last weekend and I couldn't even walk in the store, and that was just on a regular day!_

 
I was one of the first in and probley the first or second person out they gave you a list and to mark what you wanted.. I didn't hang out get in get it and get out! it was nice though but for lure I'm not even trying to go to the pro store for the unvailing cause its gonna be the same not worth it for getting it 2 or 3 days earlier.


----------



## Luxurious (May 9, 2006)

very nice...


----------

